# Got rims?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pro Tip: getting rims can make a 10+ year old car look new(er). Get either chrome accent rims (like my Enkei's) or the ones with the machined face / gloss black background.

My Sonata is 12 years old and has multiple dings, dents, scratches, and even a puncture hole because the previous owner liked to run into things. But pax regularly ask me "is this a new car?". I can only conclude that the rims add to the overall effect.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-had-joy-i-had-fun-my-sonata-in-the-sun.237856/


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Plastidip on steelies with endcaps removed also regularly gets a "cool rims" from people lol

Although on my 335d, the knockoff m3-style Y-spokes it came with got MASSIVE ~HATRED~, heard "omg this fool waz fubering a $70k m3" (actual purchase price: $11,999, and yes still waaay too much) as I drove off quite often.... with 1* soon to follow

Ratings improved greatly with plain-ish blacked out 650i takeoffs


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Plastidip on steelies with endcaps removed also regularly gets a "cool rims" from people lol
> 
> Although on my 335d, the knockoff m3-style Y-spokes it came with got MASSIVE ~HATRED~, heard "omg this fool waz fubering a $70k m3" (actual purchase price: $11,999, and yes still waaay too much) as I drove off quite often.... with 1* soon to follow
> 
> Ratings improved greatly with plain-ish blacked out 650i takeoffs


Photos please!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Photos please!


Black concave Yspokes like any other they were

Or you mean the cop wheels? They're scratched up police steelies resprayed with bedliner


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

If you're looking to make an older car look newer I don't think you can beat buying Used Take Off OEM wheels off of a newer version of the car you drive , they're usually cheap used and much better made than cheaper after market wheels that usually bend at the first pot hole



Adieu said:


> Plastidip on steelies with endcaps removed also regularly gets a "cool rims" from people lol
> 
> Although on my 335d, the knockoff m3-style Y-spokes it came with got MASSIVE ~HATRED~, heard "omg this fool waz fubering a $70k m3" (actual purchase price: $11,999, and yes still waaay too much) as I drove off quite often.... with 1* soon to follow
> 
> Ratings improved greatly with plain-ish blacked out 650i takeoffs


I got similar pushback when I had M3 rims on my 335 especially with 275 rear width , people always got in asking why I uber in an M3


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Plastidip on steelies with endcaps removed also regularly gets a "cool rims" from people lol
> 
> Although on my 335d, the knockoff m3-style Y-spokes it came with got MASSIVE ~HATRED~, heard "omg this fool waz fubering a $70k m3" (actual purchase price: $11,999, and yes still waaay too much) as I drove off quite often.... with 1* soon to follow
> 
> Ratings improved greatly with plain-ish blacked out 650i takeoffs


Something like this? (on my 6er):


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> Something like this? (on my 6er):
> 
> View attachment 206572


Naw these are the loud wheels.... i got the subdued 6series "style 328" (what genius named a wheel after a different and unrelated vehicle model in their lineup?)



UberDezNutz said:


> If you're looking to make an older car look newer I don't think you can beat buying Used Take Off OEM wheels off of a newer version of the car you drive , they're usually cheap used and much better made than cheaper after market wheels that usually bend at the first pot hole
> 
> I got similar pushback when I had M3 rims on my 335 especially with 275 rear width , people always got in asking why I uber in an M3


Staggered 19's on M3 wheels are surprisingly widely recognized/misconstrued


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Plastidip on steelies with endcaps removed also regularly gets a "cool rims" from people lol
> 
> Although on my 335d, the knockoff m3-style Y-spokes it came with got MASSIVE ~HATRED~, heard "omg this fool waz fubering a $70k m3" (actual purchase price: $11,999, and yes still waaay too much) as I drove off quite often.... with 1* soon to follow
> 
> Ratings improved greatly with plain-ish blacked out 650i takeoffs


I am looking for a 335d. Have always wanted one.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

DEEP3R said:


> I am looking for a 335d. Have always wanted one.


They're mostly fun... when they're not being notoriously unreliable

Said to work a lot better with all the emissions crap gutted....and, predictably, use a lot less fuel too

Are you in a Smog/Inspection state?


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

Adieu said:


> They're mostly fun... when they're not being notoriously unreliable
> 
> Said to work a lot better with all the emissions crap gutted....and, predictably, use a lot less fuel too
> 
> Are you in a Smog/Inspection state?


I am not. Was gonna buy at Carmax and use their great warranty if need be.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Pro Tip: getting rims can make a 10+ year old car look new(er). Get either chrome accent rims (like my Enkei's) or the ones with the machined face / gloss black background.
> 
> My Sonata is 12 years old and has multiple dings, dents, scratches, and even a puncture hole because the previous owner liked to run into things. But pax regularly ask me "is this a new car?". I can only conclude that the rims add to the overall effect.


8 year old Camry


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Fritz Duval said:


> 8 year old Camry
> View attachment 225250
> View attachment 225250


Dude those are awesome! Get many comments?


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah, here and there. Thanks Bro...


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Ultimate truth re this thread and nice wheels.

Nissan Versa has been my go to Fugly car. Like I see them driving Uber/Lyft in LA and 90% laugh but 10% want one just because...it's FUGLY.

But saw a 2017 Versa Note Hatchback with really nice Alloy Wheels (not stock) and tires just at fenders or a bit outside.

Dang if I didn't do a double take and think, "Oh, that ride looks nice...for a Versa". 

Yup, nice wheels make a HUGE difference.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Black steelies for the win. Not payin to put on a shine. Less 'clown car' comments since I frisbee'd the hubcaps. Truth.


----------

